# meeting at Doncaster



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

*Are any of you meeting up at the doncaster show? *

*im going down with claireburniston and im dead excited! looking forward to meeting some of you hopefully **show your face on this thread if you want, as no one can decide on the pink dresses or village people look! *

*reference to **http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/49223-how-do-spot-other-rfuk.html*: victory:​


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

this is us  










altho Mason's not going to be that dressed up for the show! :lol: 

sami


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

people seem shy! im posting mine soon!


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

This is me.
: victory:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

now why did i always think you were male? :lol2:


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> now why did i always think you were male? :lol2:


everyone does. i did have "i am a girl:banghead: in my sig for a while. should i put it back?


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

maybe? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

:biteme: hahahahaha. just kiddin. its crazy everyone thinks im male. but my profile says female and theres a pic of me on it. Do i really look that much like a bloke?? its the stubble isnt it, i just cant get it as smooth without my mach3...hehehe.: victory:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

yea its that extreme masculine look! hehe o.j! ive never lookeda t your profile tbh but i dont know why i assumed you was female quite a random thing to do :lol2:


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> yea its that extreme masculine look! hehe o.j! ive never lookeda t your profile tbh but i dont know why i assumed you was female quite a random thing to do :lol2:


assuming i was female IS THE RIGHT THING TO DO. hehehe. i dont really care, i know i'm a girl. lol: victory:
i always assumed you were male too. am i right?


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

Yup i am all male well i hope i am *looks down* yup definatly male


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)




----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaaw bless. cute pic ashbosh. i'll be with my boyfriend, hes easy to spot, he looks like jesus. 

Cheers: victory:


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

HAHAH! awesome bit like this then?










does he dress like jesus too?


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

Awwwwwww, your little boy is gorgeous!

I can't decide whether to go or not, some people seem to think it's not worth it.


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

i always say make your own opinion! i cant wait!


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

That is me over there in the top left hand corner : victory:

If you see me at the show, I have a table booked, please say "Hi"

Stephen


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

ive met you stephen! i bought a snake off you in 2005 at donny im sure!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Stephen I don't think you look much like your pic!!!!!!

I don't do pics. I can't afford to replace the camera:lol2:
I'll be the one pushing the Wheelchair or wallking slowly with a bloke on crutches.


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

saxon said:


> Stephen I don't think you look much like your pic!!!!!!
> 
> I don't do pics. I can't afford to replace the camera:lol2:
> I'll be the one pushing the Wheelchair or wallking slowly with a bloke on crutches.


you will have to come meet me then saxon! as ive spoke to you several times on ere and haven't seen ya before!


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

ashbosh said:


> HAHAH! awesome bit like this then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah he doesnt wear the robes these days theyre just soooo 20AD, if he actually logs on and sees these hes gonna kick my ass...lol:lolsign:


----------



## claireburniston (Jan 6, 2007)

Yup i will be there!


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

I'll be going to pick some snakes up... say hello if you recogise me! (Apologies for the posing pic, had to take it myself!)


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

what time you going pendlehog?


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

No idea tbh, probably 11ish.


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

i am going but it would break the camera if i snapped myself will see if i can find a pic tho(will be with a bloke who wont look interested lol)


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

sarahssnakes said:


> i(will be with a bloke who wont look interested lol)


Story of my life!! :lol2:


----------



## snake_slave (Jun 12, 2007)

ashbosh said:


> *Are any of you meeting up at the doncaster show? *​
> 
> *im going down with claireburniston and im dead excited! looking forward to meeting some of you hopefully **show your face on this thread if you want, as no one can decide on the pink dresses or village people look! *​
> 
> *reference to **http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/49223-how-do-spot-other-rfuk.html*: victory:​


If you are coming with me thank god you got rid of the haircut:razz:


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

PendleHog said:


> Story of my life!! :lol2:


he dont mind the reps but he aint mad on them like me lol he would rather be fishing


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

snake_slave said:


> If you are coming with me thank god you got rid of the haircut:razz:


yuo wanting me to get a mohican? cos i will! :grin1:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I will be there, trying very hard not to be recognised by anyone :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

i'll be there but doubt anyone wants to meet me :lol2: on an off chance is anyone going from windsor way if there are please PM me


----------



## Rogue (May 4, 2007)

Here's me, i'll be there! With the mother, but i aint posting a pic of her, dont want bills for new moniters coming through my door cos i broke their screens :lol2:


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

think ive managed to wangle it off work, so should be there.... prob go up on bike, means i cant buy owt tho


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Might take a trip over for a browse if I am out of bed in time! Not posting a pic though I will have people complaining about editing their posts etc!


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

PendleHog said:


> I'll be going to pick some snakes up... say hello if you recogise me! (Apologies for the posing pic, had to take it myself!)


:flrt: wow if your there hannah i will have to go!


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Kev132 said:


> think ive managed to wangle it off work, so should be there.... prob go up on bike, means i cant buy owt tho


we can bring it home for you... 

sami


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry no photo (government regulations stipulate that my picture may offend therefore cannot be reproduced) will be wearing either a Rammstein top or Wacken Open Air top and walking around aimlessly- so please say hello and point me in the right direction.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Kev132 said:


> think ive managed to wangle it off work, so should be there.... prob go up on bike, means i cant buy owt tho


Ooh gimme a ring if you go, I will come find you and say heylo!


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Andy said:


> :flrt: wow if your there hannah i will have to go!


Lol! Well gimme a ring if you turn up. Should I bring a beanbag?


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Yeah bring a beanbag then i can hit you over the head with it!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

*Rethinks not wearing a hat*


Aha... but if you come on the bike i will steal your helmet, then you wont be able to injure me. Plus you will have food poisoning from the ratbrain anyway.... sucks to be you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I dont have to hit you on the head! And you leave my helmet alone!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Sueg65 (Aug 14, 2006)

Me and Hubby going Just hope he leaves his halo at home


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

i think we should all wear namebadges saying hi im xxx and im a rfaholic!

shall do han  got the wholeeee weekend off  oh and hockey season starts again sep 5th


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

Its Tommorow!!!!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Kev132 said:


> i think we should all wear namebadges saying hi im xxx and im a rfaholic!
> 
> shall do han  got the wholeeee weekend off  oh and hockey season starts again sep 5th


i think so to i'll put one saying hi my name is Bosshogg and i'm a RFUKER


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

so who's deffo going?


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

me

i like that bosshogg, how about im kev and im r fukaholic


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

me i'm going yay!!


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Kev132 said:


> i think we should all wear namebadges saying hi im xxx and im a rfaholic!
> 
> shall do han  got the wholeeee weekend off  oh and hockey season starts again sep 5th



Eeeeee take me take me!

Im still going.. say hi if you recognise me.


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

pendlehog, what do you look like ?


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

*Pulls face* 

Did you have something wrong with your eyes last time we met?! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

See previous page for painfully poorly posed picture.


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

haha, i found it funny anyway


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

well, if anyone spots steve (tbarn) and me, then stop by and say hi.

we got a couple of tables, will have tarantulas, torts, geckos and corns !


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

Its Today People!


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

yeh yeh... been up all night.. not even been to bed yet..

no doubt will see some of u there... and none of u will know me  muhahahahaha

ill be the muppet half asleep.. being dragegd around by his girlfriend. 

or the one with bout 6 cans of redbull 
i think every should buy a cheep 50p tshirt.. and put RFUK-NAME in permo on it 
might do that on an old tshirt if i can b bothered 

peace

James


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

hehe...

i might do something like that... 

well i'm kinda short (5ft) haven't woken up enough yet to decide what i'm wearing... 

but i have red hair... (dyed) and will be running round like a headless chicken when we get there... to choose what we want to buy first :lol: 

come say hi if you spot us!  

sami


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

will do ...

even tho im told "your not alowed to buy anything" 

no doubt i will 

peace

James


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

To make things stupidly simple..

in the interests of meeting others i'll be wearing a football shirt with my name on the back.

Cannot be simpler. come and say hello, i'm friendly like puppies are friendly 

I'll be the one with a small person under my arm, stopping her from throwing money at breeders.

Mason


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

ill probably end up going around with the small one and the puppy like one above :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

